# mr steven



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 12, 2003)

I took aikido for 6 months at the portsmouth y. I found it to be very difrent then hapkido wich i took for many years. It looks to me that what steven s does in his movies looks more like hapkido then aikido. Do you agree? The school I went to was not very fond of him either. Is he legit or just a good actor who can pull off what he is doing? If I was to read one book on aikido that sums up it's thoughts what would it be?

in respect

Eric


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd say he's legit. Be mindful however, his style is his own. As for books, I'd recommend Total Aikido by Gozo Shioda or the new one from K. and M. Ueshiba, Best Aikido (which has a second book coming in Dec...I can't wait)


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks  i will be looking for them.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 12, 2003)

S. Seagal is a 7th Dan Aikikai. In Japan he is known as Take Sensei.

KG


----------



## Saitama Steve (Nov 26, 2003)

A good Aikidoka with a bad attitude to  life.  He's beaten his wives, cheated on them and sexually harrassed young actresses too.Read this! 

Also this!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Saitama Steve said:
			
		

> A good Aikidoka with a bad attitude to life. He's beaten his wives, cheated on them and sexually harrassed young actresses too.Read this!
> 
> Also this!


 Sad but true... Hes major contribution to Aikido was mass exposure to Americans of the art.  He is legit, but not the Sensei Id want to be associated with.

 Andrew


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 23, 2005)

hapki-bujutsu said:
			
		

> I took aikido for 6 months at the portsmouth y. I found it to be very difrent then hapkido wich i took for many years. It looks to me that what steven s does in his movies looks more like hapkido then aikido. Do you agree? The school I went to was not very fond of him either. Is he legit or just a good actor who can pull off what he is doing? If I was to read one book on aikido that sums up it's thoughts what would it be?
> 
> in respect
> 
> Eric


Try this link (as posted in other forums ... using the search for Steven Segal) ... This (long) clip is showing Mr. Steven at either a demo or tournament (I'm thinking demo) and it is his non-hollywood-ized version of Aikido... he also holds a rank 7th Dan I believe.  :asian:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Holy cow MAC, thanx for that post, thats a S.Segal vid Ive never seen.  Love him or hate him, he has skill.


 Andrew


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, I've got to agree with that, he does look very good. He looks good in his films but I didn't realise that he was ranked as highly as he is. Loads of actors look the business in the films, but it's good to see one able to demo it for real too. 

Wonder how van damme would do...?


----------

